# The Shelby Invasion!



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, were getting close, so I thought I get a thread going for the dreaded Shelby Invasion.

 I got my ride all finished up today.
 I'm not exactly sure of the year, but I'm thinking it's a 47ish Shelby model 42 in the famous Americolor paint scheme.  It looks like a rolling Star Spangled Banner.
Classic Shelby styling and perfect for the 4th of July. 
The best feature of the bike, is the old decal on the fender that reads, "Excuse my dust. I've got a Triplespeed."
Is that classic or what?

New Departures instructions say that the Triplespeed comes from the factory pre adjusted and that under no circumstances should you try to service the unit yourself. 
Well the first thing I did, was take a look inside just to see how this thing worked. I realized right away, that was a big mistake. Gears started falling out and rolling across the garage floor.
After I moved a few bikes and recovered The planetary gears, I was ready to clean and lube the unit and build it into a wheel.
It only took three attempts to get it right, and working properly.
I've never been a big fan of the Shelby styling department, but I must say. A Shelby bicycle looks a lot better in person than it does in pictures.
I'm really hoping that this up coming invasion ride brings out the Shelby's from near and far, and becomes the biggest gathering of Shelby bicycles since the factory shut down in 1954.

So get your Shelby's rolling, and lets hear what you've got. 
  Sunday July 7th 2013.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 16, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*Marty .. I will swing by & get some pictures of it for everyone to preview ..........*

I need to get you your Shelby Airflo shirt anyways ... plus I will be in your neck of the woods sometime this week ... so if you want to I can snap a couple of shots of her for the inquiring minds here as well as my own .. That is a good looking bicycle & very patriotic as you said .. maybe the perfect bicycle for the 2013 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade coming up in 2 weeks ... let me know ...ride vintage ... Frank


----------



## Iverider (Jun 17, 2013)

You should keep everyone in suspense until they're all together!

Or you could put us out of our misery and post pics


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*Ultimately I will leave it up to Marty ..... suspense is good though ...*



Krautwaggen said:


> You should keep everyone in suspense until they're all together!
> 
> Or you could put us out of our misery and post pics




A little drama & suspense is a good thing .............. 

OR ....

 " If you don't show --- you'll never know " ..... lol


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh!
I want to post pictures for sure.
The more pictures of the bikes that will be there, the more people will want to dust off their old bikes and get them out to ride.
Come on people! The more the merrier!
Heck! I even traded a Schwinn for a Shelby just for this ride, and I don't even like Shelby's.
Although, now that I'm an owner of one, I have to admit, that the bike is pretty cool.
So, I'll get Frank to take some pictures and we'll get them posted.
In the mean time, service up those Shelby's and bring them out to ride.
It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

Marty can refurbish and re-build a Triplespeed, but he doesn't

know how to post pictures on a forum. A true savant.......!

: )


----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2013)

I never would have thought that all of my bad mouthing Schwinns,Huffmans and other "non Shelby" brands would turn into such a huge snowball effect for the Shelby bikes. I'm glad to see all the love for them in the past few months. Lots of them that havn't seen the light of day are actually coming out of the collections and being ridden for all to see. 

July will be an epic day for sure! Bring your cameras because this will be a once in lifetime chance to see all these great bikes together in one spot. Sure we will probably do the Shelby Invasion every year but to be there for the 1st annual will be well worth the trip. So ship the Shelbys out to Long Beach California,get a plane ticket,bring some sunscreen and let's RIDE SHELBYS!

I can't thank my Long Beach Cyclone Coaster family for all of the support for this ride. Their enthusiasm has really got me pushing hard to finish 4 bikes in time for the ride. All 4 are total restorations. 2 are for a close friend here on the Cabe and the other 2 are Karlas and mine. Ours don't matter too much but the other 2 must be done. Mine is already a rider but Karlas is in pieces still. Only time will tell. The lack of sleep and high stress is worth it though. As will the reaction of the owner of the bikes!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 17, 2013)

How I'd love to be there for that ride, oh maaaaaaan! But I'm afraid I would dare to be different and ride my rusty Huffman  Have a great time guys.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

We won't be here, we're traveling to the East Coast. 

Dammit......


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll be there but since it is only a Hiawatha, I will be riding toward the back...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 17, 2013)

*Marty's model 42*

Marty's model 42


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Trudy's Patriotic Bike...*

Anybody know the year? It's badged as a Shelby "Eagle"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that's an Eagle!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2013)

Lawrence, I'm thinking that Trudy's bike is either a 49 or 50.
 It is a model 43, but since hers has the Shockease fork, it would be labeled as a SE43.
 I noticed in the advertisements, that after the 48 model year, they went back to the curved fender braces of the old deluxe Airfo models.
 That is the main reason that I think mine is a 46 47 or 48, is because those are the years they used the straight braces on the 40 series bikes.
 What was throwing me off on dating mine, was the Triplespeed feature which seemed to be pretty original to the bike. But, the triplespeed didn't come out until 49/50.
 So, it must have been a period after market upgrade on my bike. That is why I called mine a 47ish bike, because it puts it right in the middle of the production years that they had straight fender braces.
I don't think the 40 series was built beyond 50 because that is the start of the 50 series bikes, that would be the last series they would build.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 18, 2013)

*Shelby*

I picked up this one up last weekend. There's not a lot of information on these bikes. This is red white and blue lol.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2013)

*I like the haze on the pics ....*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Marty's model 42




Marty told me the lens on his phone camera was jacked up .... I like the effect .. the photo looks old & look at those radiant white walled tires ... lol ...here is a pic for inspiration ...  Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2013)

This may already be common knowledge, but I thought it was a pretty cool piece of Shelby trivia.
 The Shelby Seamless Tubing Company was the first seamless tubing company in the United States, and at one time, every bicycle manufacturer in America used their tubing.
 They quickly became the largest seamless tubing company in the World.
 When Ryan aircraft was contracted to build the Spirit of St. Louis for Charles Lindberg, they used Shelby seamless tubing for the airframe.
 The Shelby Lindy model bicycle was a tribute to the fact that the Spirit of St. Louis was made out of Shelby tubing.

 Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## El Roth (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^^ that's cool to know!! this is why shelbys are the best =P


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2013)

*Shelby Porn -- shot of the day*

Shot of the tank of Terry's "House of color" painted Airflo before he sold it at one of our CYCLONE rides .... Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Speaking of the Poolboy he's been awful quiet lately. It would be a cry'n shame if I travel 2300 miles and don't get ot that thing in person! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2013)

*yeah ....*

Ethan has been quiet on the forums as of late ....  & yes he now owns the "house of color" Airflo ... 

Slick too has been on the quiet side .... but I know he is just sleep deprived & up to his ...... well .... in Shelby bicycles ...

All good ... it will all pay off in 2 1/2 weeks at the SHELBY INVASION 2013 @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride though ....

Ride Shelby 

Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, here is another tid bit of Shelby trivia.
 In 1895, Thomas Jeffery and Philip Gormully founded the Ideal Bicycle Company in Shelby, Ohio.
 The Ideal Bicycle Company was building their bikes with both wheels the same diameter, and dubbed them, Safety Bicycles, because the rider could touch the ground with both feet while in the saddle.
 Thus eliminating the dreaded header so well known to the high wheel riders of the day.
Col. Albert Pope, of the Columbia bicycle company was so impressed with the design of the new safety bike, that he started buying bikes from Ideal until they were able to build their own safety bikes, at which time, they discontinued the manufacture of high wheel bicycles.

So the little factory in Shelby showed the big gun in Hartford, how to build bikes.


----------



## slick (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi gang!!!!

I'm here. A little delirious, but here. I love everyones bikes that have been posted and can't wait to see them all in all their glory on the 7th. I'm doing my best to get a few more RARE speedlines there that have migrated from there original homes and into collectors hands. We shall see. 

I can't thank all of you enough for keeping the Shelby bikes alive and well. I have been barely getting 4 hours of sleep a night trying to pull off the impossible. Trying to restore a few Shelbys before the ride. The results will be very impressive if i can get all of this together in time. Wish me luck boys. I might be assembling 2 bikes in the back of a van while Karla drives down to Long Beach for the ride. LOL! Hopefully not but we shall see! 

I'm really touched at how many NON Shelby guys have gotten a Shelby just for the ride. You guys have seriously moved me. That is AWESOME!!!!!! This is all quite a bit overwhelming to take. Ok. Enough for one night. I'm cutting into my 4 hours of sleep before work tomorrow at the Hot Rod/restoration shop that i work at, then it's bike time...Never ending work.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 19, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> I'll be there but since it is only a Hiawatha, I will be riding toward the back...
> View attachment 100798




I don't believe i have ever seen a banana tank with a curved down tube before.   One of the fun things about Shelby's is the wide variety of parts combinations that can be found.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 19, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Marty's model 42




I love the "Captain America" paint scheme.  I have a girls version from '41... but it only has about 20% of it's paint remaining.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Jun 20, 2013)

One day, I will make it to a Cyclone Coaster ride. Frank sent me a shirt and offered the Airflow version. I declined the Airflow because it would remind me how bad I want one. So, My 52A will have to suffice when I can make it to a ride one day. Please let me know if anyone else is coming to the Belgian Fat Tire event in AZ. Frank said he is coming with a few people. Cheers,
Jason


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I love the "Captain America" paint scheme.  I have a girls version from '41... but it only has about 20% of it's paint remaining.




Doug .. 

The paint scheme on the Shelby Marty has is actually called the "Americana" color combo ...I think that's what Marty had found out in his early research of the bike he picked up .... 

ALSO -- I left you a message yesterday at you office ... I was going to dial your Shelby in to where you could ride it at the Shelby Invasion 2013 & what day are you coming in ?? give me a call ... Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day*

Slick ... I figured you were on a thin sleep schedule ... keep it going .. can't wait to see the results 

Well here is the Shelby porn shot of the day .... Slick inspired


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Doug ..
> 
> The paint scheme on the Shelby Marty has is actually called the "Americana" color combo ...I think that's what Marty had found out in his early research of the bike he picked up ....
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2013)

Trivial pursuit Shelby style.

 After several starts and fits from various heavy hitters of the bicycle industry,starting in 1895, the final company to build bicycles in Shelby Ohio, would be known by none other than;
 The Shelby Cycle Company.

 Their run lasted from 1925 until 1954 after which they got bought, flipped and parted out. Sound familiar? 

 Not much has changed in the classic bicycle business has it?

 Some of the iconic badge names that have graced the headtubes of Shelby built bikes over the years were;

Airflo, Cadillac, Lindy, Peerless, Rex, Eagle, Flyer, Flying Cloud, Fleetline, Ideal, Safe-T-Bike, Scout, Speedway Special, Supreme, Raven, Trojan, Rambler, Traveler.
 They also supplied bicycles to retail outlets that had their own badge names, Gambles,Spiegal,Firestone,Goodyear,Western Auto and Sears.
Western Flyer and Hiawatha being some of the most recognizable.

But, one of the very first badge names to grace a Shelby built bicycle was the name Whippet. These bicycles would have a graceful little racing dog mounted on the front fender.
Sound familiar? Just do an e-bay search for bicycle fender ornament, and I can just about guarantee, that you will find a Whippet ornament on the first page.

These bikes with their racy little dog mounted on the front fender became so popular, that the Shelby High School mascot became known as the Whippets.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, we put about 25 miles on the bikes yesterday, and I've got to say, The Shelby, more than met my expectations.
 I'm loving the Syncromesh New Departure Triplespeed, and the laid back geometry of the model 42.
 As cool as crossbrace handlebars look, My knees seemed to prefer the Torrington U bar.  
 Not being a huge Shelby fan, I've got to admit. I really love the way this bike rides. 

 The model 42 is basically the same bike as the 1941 Safe-T-Bike, just without the Safe-T. So, that got me to thinking, what makes the Safe-T-Bike so safe?

According to the literature, the Safe-T-Bike came with no less than twelve safety features.

1) Delta Powerbeam Headlight
2) Genuine Lucite Rear Reflector, set flush with the rear fender to avoid breakage, and said to be several time the reflecting power of ordinary glass reflectors.
3) Safety Crank
4) Shelby's famed Triple-Fused, Reinforced Frame Construction. Every joint was dipped in molten brass and filed smooth by hand.
5) Unbreakable Drop Forged Stem
6) Sheby's exclusive enclosed Shockease Fork
7) Puncture-Seal Inner Tubes. In a dramatic test, a ten penny nail was driven through the tire and the puncture was sealed before five pounds of air pressure escaped from the tire.
8) Rear View Mirror
9) No Rider Luggage Carrier
10) Electric Horn
11) Jeweled Reflector Pedals
12) Safety Kit, designed to hold copies of local traffic regulations and registration papers.

Of these twelve safety features, the one that intrigued me the most, was the No Rider Luggage Carrier. The first time I ever saw one of these bikes, my first thought was, What's with the bread basket on the rear fender?
Now that I know, it was designed to discourage riding double, it makes perfect sense. I don't know if any othe manufacturer ever tried to tackle this issue, but it looks like The Shelby Cycle Company may have had the exclusive with the 1941 Safe-T-Bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2013)

*Great fun facts from cyclingday ... thank you*

*Marty .... I am digging on all the Shelby fun facts ... thanks for all the great info 

Also here is the Shelby porn of the day -- in the picture below is my 1st year original red & black Airflo next to Charlies old original red & black Airflo a couple years back at Charlies place in Newport 

FYI Shelby porn is limited to the work week only -- I take the weekends off the thread while I out riding them 

ride vintage - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 25, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day*

Well this one is a 1954 late Shelby Airflo built when AMF owned the company ... strange what they did to the Shelby bicycles ... 

The front half of the bicycle & the fenders are pure Shelby ... Frame - fork - tank - chain guard - fender light along with the killer Shelby fenders that have aggressive styled tips & tails on them along with Shelby graphics with the Shelby only braces that protect the fenders on the sides since they come out about an inch or so .... & the back half is Cleveland Welding all the way .. the rack is ugly & rectangular ... 

I really like the overall look on this model -- the last of the balloon bicycle era bicycles for Shelby too ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am alive and i will be there with one of my Airflow's... Really crazy at work...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 26, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day ..... Wednesday*

You better put some sunblock on Ethan with all those extra hours ... good to here from you ... see you @ the "Shelby Invasion 2013" on July 7th CYCLONE COASTER ride ...

Pictured below is a early 1937 Shelby Airflo in ORIGINAL paint & very rare green & wheat with the early long nose stainless steel stepped fender set & stainless tank ... 

Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2013)

By 1938, the streamlining movement in America was in full swing. Oridinary items were being transformed into artistic sculptures with flowing curves and looked as though they were ready to take flight. Toasters were given embossed wings and vacuum cleaners looked like the could blast off to the moon. Nowhere was this ideal more evident, than in the bicycle designs of the 1930s and 40s.
Most manufactures had their flagship model that was designed to out stylize the competition, and the Shelby Cycle Company pretty much blew everyone away with the introduction of the 1938 Speedline Airflo model 72.
I've always wonder what those guys were smoking when they came up with this dream machine.
 The reverse bend pullback handlebar and tomahawk stem combination was never out done by any other manufacturer. Couple that with a tank that was so long, that it seemed to cross several time zones, and you had what was without a doubt, the most amazing bicycle of the classic balloon tire era.
If Liberace was a cyclist, he would have rode a 1938 Shelby Speedline Airflo model 72. 
 The one stat, that really surprised me about this model, was the price.
A fully deluxe, factory built Custom Airflo model 72, only cost, $27.65

Most of the other manufacturers flagship bikes cost upwards of $40.00 by 1938. So The Shelby Cycle Company, offered you features and styling, second to none, for a price that blew the competition far and away.


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

Marty, 
Keep up the incredible Shelby history lessons. I'm in awe with every new post. This last one is the best of all though. It proves the point of name brand vs. the little guy. Schwinn back then was like a ford or chevy with shelby being the unknown brand of studebaker or tucker. Both had out of this world styling but couldn't compete with the big boys. 

It's sad that there aren't many Speedlines around anymore yet the big boy brands with pricier bikes are everywhere. Well, i guess that is the plain and simple reason why this Shelby Invasion ride must live on. I hope after this years event that most of you out of state guys will see what it would be like to be part of history and bring all these brother and sister bikes back together again for a big family reunion of long lost bikes. I'm pretty much begging all of you Speedline owners to bring them out for at least one ride, one year that we can all agree upon that would accomodate everyone. If not next year, then maybe 2015? I will personally hire a photographer to capture this event and document all of it. What do you say gang?? Ship your bikes to California, fly out, and let's ride the Shelby. One last time. 

Frank, great job with the Shelby porn pictures. I usually look late at night after Karla is asleep so she doesn't get jealous but today i couldn't help myself. LOL! Can't wait for tomorrows picture. Gotta go before she walks in and sees me. LOL!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 26, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> You better put some sunblock on Ethan with all those extra hours ... good to here from you ... see you @ the "Shelby Invasion 2013" on July 7th CYCLONE COASTER ride ...
> 
> Pictured below is a early 1937 Shelby Airflo in ORIGINAL paint & very rare green & wheat with the early long nose stainless steel stepped fender set & stainless tank ...
> 
> Ride Shelby .. Frank




I can not wait to hang out with everyone and see there bikes...... Nice bike is that your Frank?


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 26, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> By 1938, the streamlining movement in America was in full swing. Oridinary items were being transformed into artistic sculptures with flowing curves and looked as though they were ready to take flight. Toasters were given embossed wings and vacuum cleaners looked like the could blast off to the moon. Nowhere was this ideal more evident, than in the bicycle designs of the 1930s and 40s.
> Most manufactures had their flagship model that was designed to out stylize the competition, and the Shelby Cycle Company pretty much blew everyone away with the introduction of the 1938 Speedline Airflo model 72.
> I've always wonder what those guys were smoking when they came up with this dream machine.
> The reverse bend pullback handlebar and tomahawk stem combination was never out done by any other manufacturer. Couple that with a tank that was so long, that it seemed to cross several time zones, and you had what was without a doubt, the most amazing bicycle of the classic balloon tire era.
> ...




I am very impressed with how you write and your information stated.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2013)

*Ethan ..... which bicycle is coming out to play for the Shelby Invasion ??*



poolboy1 said:


> I can not wait to hang out with everyone and see there bikes...... Nice bike is that your Frank?




Yes I picked this one up a few years back ... one of my favorites simply due to the odd original paint color combo ... Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2013)

slick said:


> Marty,
> Keep up the incredible Shelby history lessons. I'm in awe with every new post. This last one is the best of all though. It proves the point of name brand vs. the little guy. Schwinn back then was like a ford or chevy with shelby being the unknown brand of studebaker or tucker. Both had out of this world styling but couldn't compete with the big boys.
> 
> It's sad that there aren't many Speedlines around anymore yet the big boy brands with pricier bikes are everywhere. Well, i guess that is the plain and simple reason why this Shelby Invasion ride must live on. I hope after this years event that most of you out of state guys will see what it would be like to be part of history and bring all these brother and sister bikes back together again for a big family reunion of long lost bikes. I'm pretty much begging all of you Speedline owners to bring them out for at least one ride, one year that we can all agree upon that would accomodate everyone. If not next year, then maybe 2015? I will personally hire a photographer to capture this event and document all of it. What do you say gang?? Ship your bikes to California, fly out, and let's ride the Shelby. One last time.
> ...




Chris I appreciate your enthusiasm and I'm glad I'm able to make it out for the invasion. I'm also grateful to John for allowing me to ride his No-Nose and provide a bike for my daughter to ride as well. While it would be great to ship my Speedline out I'm doing good just to get my daughter and I out for the ride. By the time I get done with air fare, hotel, rental car, and incidentals the added cost of shipping a bike makes this more than trivial to me. Of course we are making this a mini vacation--flying out on the 3rd and back on the 8th so we'll get in more than just a bike ride. I know Scott would like to do a Huffman Super Streamline thing but I really don't feel comfortable shipping my bike anywhere! I look forward to this event and I'm sure we'll have a blast. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 27, 2013)

I have almost bought a Shelby so many times. Shelby's are beautiful bikes! I have been watching this thread and been Green with envy!  I plan on riding with you guys that Sunday, albeit without a Shelby, probably with some old crappy Schwinn (Joke font). How about one of you local big time collectors with many Shelbys loan me one that Sunday to ride? I mean, you all want the most Shelbys available to represent, right? I know physically it is almost impossible to ride 2 Shelbys at once. So how about someone loan me a Shelby that day? I will buy you Beer at the Pike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like I'm joining the Shelby Invasion afterall. Danny(lobsterboyx) offered his 52a to me for the ride


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day ..... Thursday*

Well I have had a busy day but here is the Shelby porn shot for Thursday ......


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2013)

It's one thing to build great bikes, but ultimately, you have to be able to sell them.
 Well, the Shelby Cycle Company, came up with one of the more interesting ways, to advertise their brand.

They teamed up with Harvey Comics Publications and created action hero and bicycle safety advocate, Bobby Shelby.

In 1941 Alfred Harvey started a comic book series that would become pretty well known. Titles such as;
Little Audrey, Casper the Friendly Ghost, Baby Huey, Herman & Katnip, Mutt & Jeff, Sad Sack, Ritchie Rich to name a few.

Within each one of these comic serials, you could find a one page exploit of Bobby Shelby and his trusty stead.

Bobby Shelby was a freckle faced kid, with a bright red sweater and a big yellow S emblazoned on the front, who would proclaim the safety virtues of the Shelby built bicycle.

One of my favorites  was, Bobby Shelby Outruns a Forest Fire. In this episode, Bobby is on a family camp out, when he notices the start of a forest fire. So, he jumps on his Shelby and rides to notify the Ranger.
As he bombs down the rutted out truck trail, he exclaims how glad he is, that he has a Shockease equipped bike to smooth out the rough road.

At the bottom of each comic strip, was an order form to join the Bobby Shelby Safety Club.  You would recieve a booklet and a decal to display on the fender of your bike, to show, that you were a bona fide member of the Safety Club.
Every once in awhile, a bike will show up that still has one of these decals on the fender, and the cool factor of that alone, makes for a pretty great find.

It has been speculated, that the inspiration for the character, Bobby Shelby came from the nephew of company founder, president and general manager, Uncle Joe Seltzer.
I don't know if that's true, but it makes for a pretty good story.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day ..... Friday*

Keep the fun facts rollin in Marty ...... Bobby Shelby 

Well this is actually a embroidered hat I designed & had made for the "SHELBY INVASION 2013" in a limited quantity ( pictures are a little blurry - but you get the idea ) ... I will have them available @ the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade & @ the CYCLONE COASTER " SHELBY INVASION " Sunday Ride for $20.- ea. 

Ride Shelby 

Frank


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Count me in for one.. Doing shirts to?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2013)

*No shirts ... just the "Shelby Invasion 2013" hats ...*

*Ethan .. I will mark you down for a "SHELBY INVASION 2013" hat 

I wasn't sure on how many people would want one so I did the hats .... I only have to make 15 to get the current cost ... with the t shirts I would have to do at least 2 screens PLUS I would need to print a minimum of 36 shirts to keep the cost where it is ... so hats it was & here they are ... 

See you at the ride or maybe the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade .....

Ride Shelby 

Frank*


----------



## El Roth (Jun 28, 2013)

have john make the shelby invasion license plate.. that would be damn cool!! shirts wears out..but these lasts for a very long time =)


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 28, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Well I have had a busy day but here is the Shelby porn shot for Thursday ......




Nice! I have the exact same bike - same color even.  Mine is not quite a shiny though.   I am also missing the fender light. Those are hard to find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rustafari said:


> Nice! I have the exact same bike - same color even.  Mine is not quite a shiny though.   I am also missing the fender light. Those are hard to find.




What is the small 'chainring' that appears to either be on the spokes or attached to the chain stay? V/r Shawn


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 28, 2013)

It is just a sprocket (maybe from a 10 speed?) that is sitting in the chain.  It's not attached to anything but when you pedal it will stay in one spot. Pretty neat!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2013)

Although, several manufacturers would make character bikes. It was The Shelby Cycle Company that started the genre with the introduction of the Lindy Flyer in 1927, to comemorate Charles Lindbergs record breaking flight, over the Atlantic Ocean.

Character bikes wouldn't really come into their own until the postwar years of the 1940s and 50s. By this time the West was won, and Cowboys were big. Probably the most successful character bike was the Hopalong Cassidy Cowboy bike, by Rollfast.
It was adorned with twin holsters, a medallion studded tank with a relief of Hoppy himself, and a cool horse shoe shaped headbadge.

My personal favorite of the character bikes was the Gene Autry Westerner by Monark.
It had a lifelike pony head on the front, with a pistol grip horn, jeweled fenders, chainguard, and fork blades, and a leather chap slug over the top tube. It's horse shoe emblem would surround the rear reflector.
Being from Southern California, a big western fan, and an Angels baseball club fan. Gene Autry was a big influence around here. So the Gene Autry Westerner was just plain cool!

Not to be outdone by these late comers to the character bike genre, Shelby had to come up with something outlandish that would show the other manufacturers, how it was done, Shelby Style.
So, they teamed up with Walt Disney Productions, and created the Donald Duck bike. Now I don't know how they thought that Donald Duck was going to out cool Hopalong Cassidy and Gene Autry, but I must say, it was a classic Shelby move.

 The advertisements for the bike, had Bobby Shelby fast asleep, with a vision of Donald Duck holding the bike over his head.  " It's everything that you've ever dreamed of."
 The main feature of the bike was it's garish blue and yellow paint scheme with a big menacing Donald Duck headshroud.
 It had flashing electric eyes that blinked while you rode, and to really set the tone, it had a horn that quacked with the push of a button.

 My guess is, that the bike was more of a nightmare than a dream, and most kids who got one were probably teased relentlesly by the kids with the Hoppy bikes. But one things for sure,
 The Shelby Cycle Company made a bold move, by unleashing the Donald Duck bike on the World.

 .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 30, 2013)

*The EXTRA chainring acts as a chain tensioner*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Well I have had a busy day but here is the Shelby porn shot for Thursday ......




This is just a chain tensioner .... Basically it's a old mountain bike chainring that is set in between the top & bottom chain that just keeps the chain snug ... Try it yourselves .. It will just hang out there as you ride the bike & it trips,people out too .. A good conversation piece ... Ride Shelby ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day ..... Monday*

Well here is the Shelby of the day & it's a pair of restored Airflo's I picked up @ Copake many years ago .... The Mans Airflo can be found in the "Evolution of the bicycle" books twice .... Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2013)

*The end of the road.*

By 1950, Arnold,Schwinn & Co. had refined their Cantilever Autocycle they introduced in 1938, into a hugely popular and successful line of bicycles that would include the Phantom series.
It seemed that every kid in America only knew the bicycle by one name, and that would be Schwinn.
The Shelby Cycle Company was fighting for its survival, so they tried to hit back with their own version of the Phantom.
It would be known as the Shelby 52A. It had just as many, if not more deluxe features as the Schwinn. 

Up front, it sported the new streamlined Shelby Dieselite.
Designed to throw a beam of light out front, with a diffused light off to the side for safety.

Out back, it had the new Delta Triple Light, which had an electric tail light/brake light/ and reflector all housed into one.

Protect-O-Guard fender braces, that offerd side impact protection.

The 52As most unique feature though, was its 3 way spring fork. Designed to float over the small stuff, and yet be able to take the big hit, without bottoming out. Arguably, the smoothest riding spring fork made.

The 50 series would be Shelby's last gasp though. By 1953 the Shelby Cycle Company was sold to their largest distributor. The Gambles Department Store. The bicycles sold through Gambles were badged, Hiawatha.
Gambles had no intention of building bicycles, and sold Shelby Cycle within a month to American Manufacturing and Foundry (AMF) for a tidy little profit, and AMF moved production up to its Cleveland, Ohio facility.
Production of Shelby bicycles was now being done by the Cleveland Welding Company which AMF had purchased previously.
The old stock of Shelby parts were used on Cleveland Welding Co. bikes until the supply ran out.

In 1955 plans were laid to build a production facility in Little Rock Arkansas, but that was the Shelby Cycle Company's last breath. By 1962 the Shelby name ceased to exist.

It is fourtunate for those lucky enough to own a Shelby built bicycle, that they were so well made, that many survive today, and can be ridden and enjoyed for many more years to come.
So, the legacy of the Shelby Cycle Company lives on!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> By 1950, Arnold,Schwinn & Co. had refined their Cantilever Autocycle they introduced in 1938, into a hugely popular and successful line of bicycles that would include the Phantom series.
> It seemed that every kid in America only knew the bicycle by one name, and that would be Schwinn.
> The Shelby Cycle Company was fighting for its survival, so they tried to hit back with their own version of the Phantom.
> It would be known as the Shelby 52A. It had just as many, if not more deluxe features as the Schwinn.
> ...




Speaking of the Shelby 52a, I'll be riding Danny's on Sunday!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2013)

Now that's what I'm talking about!
 Lets get those Shelby's out, and ride them proud.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2013)

*Thanks for all the history Marty ... always top notch information from you ...*

Also ... here is the Shelby Porn of the day ... 

1937 Crusty Original Airflo with stainless tank & Aluminum fenderset with original darts painted on them - travelog speedo & Delta "S" horn light .. I greased this one as I found it - loaded some new tubes & tires on her & ran it to one of the CYCLONE COASTER rides earlier in the season .. hard to believe BUT this bicycle is dark blue with red darts 

.. Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, for bearing with me, on the Shelby history lessons.

 As most of you know, I've never been a big Shelby fan, so it was fun to dig around a bit and try to learn something about the brand.
 I've got to thank, The Newsletter by John, John L. Polizzi Presents Shelby Bicycles, and for the Classic Bike News, Vol. 1 Number 5.

 A lot of interesting facts about a little known brand.

One thing  that caught my eye, was that the Shelby Cycle Company had a west coast factory in Los Angeles, California.
Frames and parts were sent to the satellite factory for painting and assembly for west coast distribution.

The factory was located at;

935 South, Wall St.
Los Angeles, Ca.

The next time, I'm up in L.A. I'm going to track down that location and pay my respects to the long lost brand.

And, if I ever find myself, anywhere near Shelby, Ohio. I'm definitely going to stop by the Shelby History Museum and visit the little town that could.

I never thought that my bicycle collection would include a Shelby, but I've gained a lot more respect for the brand, now that I know a little more about them.
Who knows! Maybe someday, I'll run across a 1938 Speedline Airflo thats looking for a good home, and I'll add one of those to the collection.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2013)

*Shelby Porn ..... shot of the day ..... Wednesday*

*Well as the invasion gets closer I need to find more pics ... so I found one of a 1937 Western Flyer badged Shelby in original wheat & blue paint from the May 5th CYCLONE COASTER ride as my "Shelby of the Month" bicycle .. lurking in the background is Marty's amazing Streamline bicycle .. Enjoy 

.. Ride Shelby 

... Frank
*


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 3, 2013)

I didn't think I was going to be able to make to this but due to some last minute changes, it looks like I will be able to attend!  Woohoooo!  I'm looking forward to meeting some of you Cabe'rs there.  See you on Sunday!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 3, 2013)

*Weds porn*

Wow would post more pictures of today's bike what a color combo amazing


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2013)

My daughter and I got in about 1 pm today and we're ready to ride (after she does some shopping)! We're staying in Anaheim and plan to do some visiting while we're here. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 3, 2013)

Shawn, go to downtown Disney. Walk around and check out the stores. Also The House Of Blues is right there and they usually have great concerts going on. Some are free outdoors and some are inside the House of Blues.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW, would anyone happen to have a pair of grips that you would sell me before the ride on Sunday?  My bike is the same as the one that Frank posted in post #45.  So looking for something that would be appropriate.  Not sure if it would be coke bottle or torpedo or ???  But right now the bike has nothing so even if I can't get the correct grips, I would still rather have *some* grips as opposed to none for the ride. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2013)

*Shelby Porn for the Friday before the 2013 Shelby Invasion*

Well for today's "Shelby Porn" I have the new Bobby Shelby bike safety club t-shirts that I just had printed ... They have the larger 4 color silk screened image from the Shelby comic book ads on the back with the smaller image in 2 colors with "Bobby Shelby & Bike Safety Club" logo on the front right side pocket ... The first run in limited quantities was printed on a high quality preshrunk stone blue t-shirt & available in men's sizes M - L - XL - 2x -- price is $26.- shipped -OR- $20.- in person @ the Cyclone Coaster Sunday rides ... Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, this is it!
It's crunch time. The last day, to get your bikes ready for the dreaded Shelby Invasion.

Thanks, to Frank. I've got my super cool invasion hat, and my Bobby Shelby Safety Club Tee shirt, so I'm ready to ride.

Since I'm primarily a Schwinn guy, I think I've gone above and beyond, to hype up this event. Now it's up to you Shelby boys to show what you've got.

I know, that just in this area alone, there are some amazing bikes, so dust them off, tune them up, and bring them out, for a fun day in the sun with Cyclone Coaster, and the visiting Rolling Relics.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, it's July 8th 2013, and you know what? The Shelby model 42 is a keeper.
Thanks, to Frank & Slick for their passion and to Cyclone Coaster & Rolling Relics for the friendly rivalry that got this whole Shelby Invasion thing going.
 Out of about 250 riders, we had about 25 Shelby's. I don't know if I'd call that an invasion, but it was one hell of a good time, and this event turned this Shelby nay sayer, into a Shelby appreciater.
I was going to say lover, but, I don't know, if I'd take it that far. I mean afterall, they are pretty ugly bikes.
Uh, Oh! I can almost hear the screams now. There ganging up and getting ready for the next invasion already.
No, all kidding aside. The Shelby Cycle Company produced some pretty fantastic bikes, and I have seen the light. I get it, and I really appreciate all of the passion you guys have for these wonderful bikes.
 A huge thanks, goes out to everybody from near and far, who took the time out of their lives, to bring their bikes out for everyone to enjoy. I think a good time was had by all, and I'm sure we'll do it again sometime.
Pictures are starting to show up in the Swap Meets and Events forum, so go check them out, or feel free to post some here as well if you like.
Thanks, again, to everyone for making the first Sunday of the Month, the best Sunday of the Month.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a great time out there yesterday. Great weather, awesome bikes and I enjoyed overhearing the Huffman guys taking quick-witted jabs and low-blows at the Shelby lovers. My girl couldn't make it, so her friend rode her '37 Traveler. She had a great time and met some great people. A few of us were thinking we should do a themed ride once in a while. Maybe an Elgin or Evans/Colson ride? Until next time guys...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2013)

I enjoyed looking at your pics Shawn and hoping to see even more from the Shelby Invasion.
Maybe it's me, but in reviewing the bicycles, I think a "Schwinntervention" may be in order for some folks...baby steps, baby steps.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, it was a great ride despite all of the Shelbys! This is the photo that best sums it up for me. Shelby took center stage and shined while the rest of us sat quietly back in the shadows for a day and enjoyed the show.

Thanks go out to everyone who made it. Thanks to Chris, Frank, and Marty for pushing so hard to make it happen.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2013)

*Shelby Invasion 2014 ......*

*The SHELBY INVASION 2013 with CYCLONE COASTER was a great success with roughly 25 Shelby's turning out for the "Shelby Family reunion photo" .... 

I think this would be a great annual ride & Shelby migration ... So my thought was to make the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in JULY each year "The SHELBY INVASION" Ride ... So make your plans now for "the SHELBY INVASION 2014" to be @ the July 6th CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... Obviously as "the SHELBY INVASION 2014" nears I will promote it here on thecabe & post it on the CYCLONE COASTER website & facebook page ...*below is a pic I posted on the facebook page with some Shelby's lined up for lunch .. 

The Shelby Invasion 2013 was just the icing on the cake - so to speak - with many top notch bicycles from every manufacturer making it out to the ride with us yesterday ... temps were in the upper 80's to low 90's & humid .. well humid for Southern California at least ... With many familiar riders & cabers from far & near representing their clubs & areas ... I ran into a few new first time riders to the CYCLONE COASTER ride too ... Cabers like Cyclingday ( Marty ) - Slick ( Chris ) with his Girlfriend Karla along with Tony & friends down from Rolling Relics with Jaf/co ( Jim ) of Northern California - Freqman1 ( Shawn ) good to see you again & his daughter that made the trek from Georgia - John ( John ) & his wife Tamara up from San Diego - 37Fleetwood ( Scott ) - Schwinja ( John ) - Aeropsycho Jamie & his wife also from San Diego - Oldhotrod ( Dave ) - Fordmike65 ( Mike ) - Poolboy ( Ethan ) just to name a few of the top of my head .....along with Rustafari who was a first time visitor @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride who stuck around late as a few of us do to " Talk Bicycle " with the gang that remains @ the end of the rides ( usually 5 to 10 local riders & collectors ) ...... great day to ride a Shelby 

Thanks to all the efforts from all that made the Shelby Invasion 2013 a reality -- Thanks to Slick ( Chris ) for the inspiration & Cyclingday ( Marty ) for the push & great information & history on the Shelby Bicycle Company ....Personally I had a great time organizing the "SHELBY INVASION 2013" event to work with the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride we have  

*The SHELBY INVASION 2013 inspired me to work on some fun Shelby items which I do have available for sale @ $20.- each with flat rate shipping available on all orders --- The new Shelby items available are the "Shelby Invasion 2013" baseball caps - "1938 Shelby Airflo" T-shirts & the new "Bobby Shelby Bike Safety Club" - which I will POST FOR SALE in the "SALE & TRADE" section later in the day  
*

Thanks to everyone ... you all make the ride what it is ... Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## slick (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok gang. I'm still here. Barely staying awake from the LONG weekend but i'm here. Karla and I got home at 12:30am this morning and i had to be up and ready for work at the hot rod shop at 4am. So yes i'm a little sleep deprived. Still checking my emails,cabe posts, etc.. I try to stay off the internet when Karla and travel out of town due to the fact it's our vacation to get away and enjoy the family reunion seeing my Cycone Coaster family. 

I do have to thank everyone out there for coming out. Many names on here as well as others that are not in our cabe family that showed up for the ride. I think Frank summed up most of them.

So here is my request...save up your dough. You have a year until the next invasion takes place. I would absolutely LOVE to see a bunch more Shelbys show up for this ride. This will be an annual event as Frank stated. 

We would also like to feature other makes of bikes during the course of the year. A CWC ride, Elgins, J.C. Higgins, the Schwinn cantilever collaboration, the Rollfast Relics, etc.. you guys get the drift. So bring out your bikes and enjoy an event that could be just what the west coast needs for the bicycle hobby. The east coast has Ann Arbor, Memory Lane, Copake, etc. How about the Cyclone Coaster ride on the West Coast for a get together and ride to show off these gorgeous bikes? When was the last time you rode the beach on a bike with a bunch of fellow Cabe bike enthusiasts? 

So my pictures will be up tomorrow gang. It's 10:17 pacific time and 4 am is around the corner again, so see you all tomorrow. STAY TUNED! SAME SHELBY TIME, SAME SHELBY CHANNEL!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Well, it was a great ride despite all of the Shelbys! This is the photo that best sums it up for me. Shelby took center stage and shined while the rest of us sat quietly back in the shadows for a day and enjoyed the show.
> 
> Thanks go out to everyone who made it. Thanks to Chris, Frank, and Marty for pushing so hard to make it happen.




Hey Scott don't beat yourself up too bad the Big Tank is really looking sweet! Besides there were a few other notable Huffmans out there thanks to John and Tamara. I posted below but I really want to thank Frank for being a great host--and the hat! I also have to thank John and Tamara for providing my daughter and me with bikes for the ride. John made sure I was on a Shelby--Thanks big time! I also met a few old friends--Frank, Scott, Mike, John, Tamara, John, Marty, Martin, Ethan and made some new ones--Rusty, Mark, Don. I'm terrible with names so I didn't leave anyone off intentionally. With the exception of thong girl the ride was beautiful--I have the tan to prove it. Like I said below this may have to go on my calendar for next year as well. Ride Shelby! or Huffman, Schwinn, Rollfast, Monark, -- hell just ride!!! V/r Shawn

Here are the pics I took

http://s843.photobucket.com/user/freqman1/library/


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunday’s ride was a great day with loads of cool old bikes.  In fact, I almost couldn’t believe how many cool old bikes were there – WOW!  But what really makes an event like this great is the people.  Lots of camaraderie with a generous helping of friendly rivalry thrown in, made for a fun and humorous day.   I really enjoyed meeting everyone.  See you out there next time! 

Rusty.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 9, 2013)

*Some people will try anything in their desperation to join Team Shelby!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2013)

*Some people DO try anything ......lol*

Well 37fleetwood (Scott ) had slipped on a "Shelby" fender badge ( deep down he must like the early prewar Shelby bicycles that have the fender badges on them ) .... & I didn't even notice it until the "after show" @ Portfolio Coffeehouse in the late afternoon way after the ride & lunch ... funny stuff Scott ... below are some of my pics from the Shelby Invasion ... Ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 9, 2013)

We're on the East Coast taking our daughter college touring. Nothing more exciting than 

hearing the same thing.....over.......and over........and over.......Visiting Harvard, BU, MIT,

Brown, Yale, and Princeton were somewhat interesting, but man, I wanted to friggin' RIDE!!!

I still haven't met you Shawn, dang, we keep missing.....I would have even ridden a Shelby!

I can't WAIT to get home.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 9, 2013)

This is very nice thread. 

 Note: Chris a Schwinn tour in Richmond, is a good idea. But I think their is not enough of us.

 Mitch


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 9, 2013)

mruiz said:


> This is very nice thread.
> 
> Note: Chris a Schwinn tour in Richmond, is a good idea. But I think their is not enough of us.
> 
> Mitch




That's because you sold all your Schwinns to people in California!  :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> That's because you sold all your Schwinns to people in California!  :eek:




seems to me I heard of a California Shelby moving to AZ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

so... how many guys got a photo just like this? seems I've seen several already. last time I saw Chris this smitten he was sitting in a Tucker!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> We're on the East Coast taking our daughter college touring. Nothing more exciting than
> 
> hearing the same thing.....over.......and over........and over.......Visiting Harvard, BU, MIT,
> 
> ...




What...No William and Mary, University of VA, U of R, Sweet Briar, on and on here in the Commonwealth?


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> so... how many guys got a photo just like this? seems I've seen several already. last time I saw Chris this smitten he was sitting in a Tucker!






Hmmm....was that me in front of that SPEEDLINE? Maybe? HA! Of course. A thing of beauty like that in all original condition can't go unnoticed. My pictures are soon to follow. I think i will have to start a new thread though. Have my own commentary to add.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Jul 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> seems to me I heard of a California Shelby moving to AZ...




Even though its summer in AZ, I am up for a Shelby ride! Anyone interested, let me know. Will wash her up and ride.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> seems to me I heard of a California Shelby moving to AZ...




_From Wikipedia - "A *black hole* is a region of spacetime from which gravity prevents anything, including light, from escaping."_

Physicists once believed that the gravitational pull created by _black hole SoCal _ prevented any bicycle, once entered, from every escaping.  As it turns out, they were wrong...


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 10, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Well 37fleetwood (Scott ) had slipped on a "Shelby" fender badge ( deep down he must like the early prewar Shelby bicycles that have the fender badges on them ) .... & I didn't even notice it until the "after show" @ Portfolio Coffeehouse in the late afternoon way after the ride & lunch ... funny stuff Scott ... below are some of my pics from the Shelby Invasion ... Ride Shelby ... Frank





These photos are absolutely amazing - but they have some colour filtering on them and a slight raise in contrast - it takes away from the clarity. This amount of Shelbys all in one place like this is just amazing. 

it's hard to tell but is there a ladies in there with an all chrome tank?

Any chance you can post the original photos without any filtering?  It would be great to see everything more clearly.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes there is a ladies bike with an all chrome tank with stainless inserts. It's my girlfriends bike i built for her friday before the ride on sunday. The tank was bought from a fellow caber already chromed. There are better pictures of it in my thread in this same category.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 10, 2013)

slick said:


> Yes there is a ladies bike with an all chrome tank with stainless inserts. It's my girlfriends bike i built for her friday before the ride on sunday. The tank was bought from a fellow caber already chromed. There are better pictures of it in my thread in this same category.




It looks fantastic it really does.  Never seen that before either.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2013)

*I will have to reload all the photos ..........*

I took these on my iphone @ the ride & I emailed them to myself then I just loaded them into photoshop sized them down & did "auto levels" as I always do & then the "sharpen edges" to sharpen them up ....

I will try it without the auto correct & see what happens & re-post some when I have a chance on a new thread titled " SHELBY INVASION pics with CYCLONE COASTER " ....ride Shelby ... Frank


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 10, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I took these on my iphone @ the ride & I emailed them to myself then I just loaded them into photoshop sized them down & did "auto levels" as I always do & then the "sharpen edges" to sharpen them up ....
> 
> I will try it without the auto correct & see what happens & re-post some when I have a chance on a new thread titled " SHELBY INVASION pics with CYCLONE COASTER " ....ride Shelby ... Frank




They are such great photos - a real historical moment. Yeah maybe you are right about it being the autocorrect - that makes total sense.  Also when its bright and sunny out that can make it tricky to pick up the real colours of the bikes.  Love these photos though


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2013)

*Posted the pics in a new thread .....*



babyjesus said:


> They are such great photos - a real historical moment. Yeah maybe you are right about it being the auto-correct - that makes total sense.  Also when its bright and sunny out that can make it tricky to pick up the real colors of the bikes.  Love these photos though




My new pics that I downloaded & did not edit the color any but I did simply re-size & sharpen the photos .... but the color is what it was & poolboy1's bicycle is that colorful with it's insane "House of Color" metallic paint job ... The  thread is "SHELBY INVASION pics with CYCLONE COASTER 7-7-13 ......." in this "General Discussion about old bicycles" category ... check them out ... I also added a few more I had .. Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought I'd bump this thread from the inaugural Shelby Invasion Ride 2013.
There are some interesting factoids about the Shelby Cycle Company that might inspire some to dust off their Shelby's and bring them out to ride for The Shelby Invasion 2015.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 16, 2015)

*Thanks Marty ... I like all the fun facts discovered on this thread ... The 2015 SHELBY INVASION is posted in the "event" thread for those wanting to make it out to the ANNUAL SHELBY INVASION @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... I have a Few SHELBY Airflo "Go with the Flo" & Bobby Shelby T-Shirts for those interested you can PM me here or hit me up BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & SHELBY INVASION this year 

.... See everyone there 


- Ride Shelby - Frank *


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 16, 2015)

Right on!! Ill be there! And if you really want to make your Shelby fly, I will have some Shur-Spins available for purchase. 5 different styles. I cant wait this will be cool!!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 17, 2015)

It is great to see you all having so much enthusiasm towards the Shelby bicycle.  Hope you all have a great time on the 2015 Shelby Invasion.  One day, I will make my way from here in Shelby, Ohio and join you for the Invasion.  

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2015)

blasterracing said:


> It is great to see you all having so much enthusiasm towards the Shelby bicycle.  Hope you all have a great time on the 2015 Shelby Invasion.  One day, I will make my way from here in Shelby, Ohio and join you for the Invasion.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Flying Proud Racing
> Shelby, Ohio




That would be fantastic!
You would be received like royalty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm not even from Shelby and my daughter and I were welcomed graciously by the left coast crowd during the inaugural Shelby Invasion. Hopefully I can make it out again soon sometime. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim, if you made it out, id let you ride my Speedline. Nobody has ridden that one but me. Karla will most likely be on her Fox badged Shelby. She's still a little spooked of her matching black Speedline since she wrecked on it and broke her knee 2 years ago in S.F. I don't blame her.


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 17, 2015)

You have to tease me like that don't you Slick.  It would be an honor to ride that bike.  I promise, I will make it out one year.  Just too involved with the drag racing right now.  You all do a great job of keeping the Shelby name alive.  I think that is awesome!  I wish we could get that kind of enthusiasm here in Shelby.  We do have some new blood getting involved, so maybe it will get better.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2015)

slick said:


> Tim, if you made it out, id let you ride my Speedline. Nobody has ridden that one but me. Karla will most likely be on her Fox badged Shelby. She's still a little spooked of her matching black Speedline since she wrecked on it and broke her knee 2 years ago in S.F. I don't blame her.
> 
> View attachment 220585





Ahem! I believe I rode your Speedline around the parking lot @ The Pike a while back. Super smoooooth rider, just a lil cramped for a 6'4" giant like myself


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem! I believe I rode your Speedline around the parking lot @ The Pike a while back. Super smoooooth rider, just a lil cramped for a 6'4" giant like myself




he made me ride it too. you're breaking his delusion.


----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2015)

I think you guys borrowed when i had my back turned because the physical attraction was just too strong and your will power caved in completely to strive to ride an incredible piece of art on wheels. Lol


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm hoping that my Girls Safe-t is here by then and my wife or daughter may ride it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 17, 2015)

slick said:


> I think you guys borrowed when i had my back turned because the physical attraction was just too strong and your will power caved in completely to strive to ride an incredible piece of art on wheels. Lol




everyone wants to be Batman at least once, even if it means wearing the tights.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 20, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem! I believe I rode your Speedline around the parking lot @ The Pike a while back. Super smoooooth rider, just a lil cramped for a 6'4" giant like myself




Yeah, that bike is a total sl*t, I've ridden it too.... Chris insisted I ride it in exchange for a ride on my X-53... And now he's a Murray collector!!! Go figure


----------

